# Frogs & Toads > Dart Frogs (Dendrobatidae) > Breeding, Eggs, Tadpoles, etc >  72 tads and counting

## tonyball

I currently have 72 tads in water and somewhere around 50 eggs in the petri's so it looks like I will have another plague of frogs to deal with yet again. there are Leucomelas, Bakhuis, Green/Bronze Auratus, Blue Azureus and Cobalts in the mix


```
http://i62.tinypic.com/2qw1o91.jpg
```

----------

MatthewM1

----------


## bill

hmmmm, Bakhuis huh?? please keep me in mind when they are ready Tony  :Smile:

----------


## tonyball

> hmmmm, Bakhuis huh?? please keep me in mind when they are ready Tony


Thanks and no problem, I actually have around ten or more Bakhuis froglets that range between 1-2 months oow and wont be too much longer b4 they are ready

----------


## bill

excellent. spring is just around the corner!!!  :Smile:

----------


## tonyball

just an update the tad count is up to 128 thus far and is my largest number to date. I expect that I will continue to see even higher numbers because I have added a few more breeding pairs and have added Blue/Black Auratus, Super Green Auratus and Super Blue Auratus as well as Blue Sipaliwini and Orange Galacts to my collection

----------

